# Coax Splitters



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I've used 5-1000mHz splitters for my cable system and have had no problems. Here is good explanation of signal loss and you can decide from there if you want to reconfigure the splitters.
http://www.swhowto.com/VideoLoss.htm


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

5-1000mhz splitters are fine. What I do is run all of my coax to the coax enterence. Make sure your using rg/6. Be sure you have got good grounding.

Don't waste money on "gold plated" splitters, or some fancy thing like that. Nickel plated works just fine. I wired my system like that and have no problems:thumbsup:


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I want to split it off 8 ways, but I'm not sure if the cable company will appreciate it that much..... :ninja:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

n0c7 said:


> I want to split it off 8 ways, but I'm not sure if the cable company will appreciate it that much..... :ninja:


Why not?


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Rumor has it that your first 4 outlets are fine, they'll let 6 slide, but if you have 8 they want to charge an extra $5/month for outlets 4 to 10 or something.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

n0c7 said:


> Rumor has it that your first 4 outlets are fine, they'll let 6 slide, but if you have 8 they want to charge an extra $5/month for outlets 4 to 10 or something.


Around here it's a flat fee per house.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

n0c7 said:


> Rumor has it that your first 4 outlets are fine, they'll let 6 slide, but if you have 8 they want to charge an extra $5/month for outlets 4 to 10 or something.



They don't know whether you split it or not, the only thing you should worry about is signal loss. You might need an amplifier.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Currently I have 7 TV's and a cable modem connected, 6 TV's are analog, and the seventh is a digital HDPVR. My dB levels are right in range, and I don't notice any degrading on any of the analog TV's and its been running fine for 4 years excluding the recent addition of the cable modem. I must have a good signal coming into the house. I'm using cheap 900MHz no-name splitters as well.

Here's my new plan:

I'm going to have a BGI 5-1000MHz 4-way splitter. Connected to this will be the cable modem, digital phone, and the other two ports will run to two 4-way Antronix 5-1000MHz splitters. 4 TV's to each splitter.

Thoughts? I will try it when I get home.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

n0c7 said:


> Currently I have 7 TV's and a cable modem connected, 6 TV's are analog, and the seventh is a digital HDPVR. My dB levels are right in range, and I don't notice any degrading on any of the analog TV's and its been running fine for 4 years excluding the recent addition of the cable modem. I must have a good signal coming into the house. I'm using cheap 900MHz no-name splitters as well.
> 
> Here's my new plan:
> 
> ...


Make sure they are bi-directional for the digital equipment.

Sounds like you have a good signal, post back with results.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

How can I tell if their bidirectional, and if their not, how can I tell?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

n0c7 said:


> How can I tell if their bidirectional, and if their not, how can I tell?


 Your cable modem won't work on uni-directional!


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

The cable company around here cares most about leakage. The have equipment to detect a signal inserted in to the cable single that they can locate poor shielding in your or there connections. If you use termination load on all unused splitter connectors and all of your wiring is solid and crimped good tightened properly you will have minimum leakage and they most likely would never even know how any tv's you have hooked up. You may need a amplifier to boost the signal depending how strong it is coming in.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I've tested the above method that I mentioned. Everything is still crystal clear. HDPVR is getting 35.6dB SNR. 7 Analog TV's all on at the same time look great. Cable modem specs changed alot:

Before:
Downstream:
Signal to noise ratio: 33.7dB
Power Level: -4.3dBmV

Upstream:
Power: 37.0dBmV

Now:
Downstream:
Signal to noise ratio: 35.6dB
Power Level: 1.3dBmV

Upstream:
Power: 30.0dBmV


----------

